# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  acquisto auto usata da un privato

## en.77

Nel caso in cui un'azienda (srl) acquisti un'auto usata da un privato qual è il regime iva applicabile? Sapete darmi i riferimenti normativi?
Grazie 1000.

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'auto acquistata da un privato non è soggetta ad iva, come qualunque altro acquisto effettuato da privato.     

> Nel caso in cui un'azienda (srl) acquisti un'auto usata da un privato qual è il regime iva applicabile? Sapete darmi i riferimenti normativi?
> Grazie 1000.

----------


## en.77

Grazie Danilo,
ma a controprova dell'acquisto e per caricare il cespite non mi serve alcuna documentazione? (autofattura, ricevuta ecc.?)
Scusa la mia inesperienza giovanile ma è la prima volta che tratto un caso simile. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Certo! Basta una semplice ricevuta.  
ciao   

> Grazie Danilo,
> ma a controprova dell'acquisto e per caricare il cespite non mi serve alcuna documentazione? (autofattura, ricevuta ecc.?)
> Scusa la mia inesperienza giovanile ma è la prima volta che tratto un caso simile.

----------


## Contabile

E...... meglio ancora copia del passaggio di propriet&#224;

----------


## en.77

Grazie a tutti e due! Fate sempre un lavoro impagabile in questo forum. E' il caso di dire che se non ci foste voi.... bisognerebbe inventarvi!!!! :Wink:

----------


## gg71_it

Salve
Vi sottopongo un caso concreto.
Il socio di una società di persone intende vendere la propria autovettura alla società la quale poi la darà in uso ad un dipendente.
Premesso che tutti i soci sono d'accordo sul perfezionamento di tale operazione secondo Voi potrebbero sorgere delle contestazioni sulla reale entità della transazione? Sono comunque sufficienti una ricevuta di pagamento e pagamento tracciabile (tramite assegno circolare o bonifico bancario)? O l'AdE potrebbe contestare il valore dell'operazione? (più alto è l'importo pagato per l'acquisto del cespite più elevato è il beneficio fiscale per la società)
Grazie
gg71_it

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se non corre differenza tra il valore del bene venduto dal socio e il prezzo praticato alla società, l'AdE non può contestare nulla. 
ciao   

> Salve
> Vi sottopongo un caso concreto.
> Il socio di una società di persone intende vendere la propria autovettura alla società la quale poi la darà in uso ad un dipendente.
> Premesso che tutti i soci sono d'accordo sul perfezionamento di tale operazione secondo Voi potrebbero sorgere delle contestazioni sulla reale entità della transazione? Sono comunque sufficienti una ricevuta di pagamento e pagamento tracciabile (tramite assegno circolare o bonifico bancario)? O l'AdE potrebbe contestare il valore dell'operazione? (più alto è l'importo pagato per l'acquisto del cespite più elevato è il beneficio fiscale per la società)
> Grazie
> gg71_it

----------


## gg71_it

> Se non corre differenza tra il valore del bene venduto dal socio e il prezzo praticato alla societ&#224;, l'AdE non pu&#242; contestare nulla. 
> ciao

  Ciao Danilo
... &#232; proprio questo il punto: valore del bene e prezzo.
Siccome il valore non &#232; determinabile con esattezza l'AdE potrebbe sindacare?
Nel caso di specie poi si tratta di autovettura immatricolata pochi giorni fa (neanche da un mese) di cui per motivi che non sto a spiegarti il socio vorrebbe disfarsi senza rimetterci e dato che il dipendente sarebbe pi&#249; che felice di vedersela assegnare in uso...
Secondo te indicare come prezzo il valore di listino decurtato del 9/10 &#37; andr&#224; bene?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao Danilo
> ... è proprio questo il punto: valore del bene e prezzo.
> Siccome il valore non è determinabile con esattezza l'AdE potrebbe sindacare?
> Nel caso di specie poi si tratta di autovettura immatricolata pochi giorni fa (neanche da un mese) di cui per motivi che non sto a spiegarti il socio vorrebbe disfarsi senza rimetterci e dato che il dipendente sarebbe più che felice di vedersela assegnare in uso...
> Secondo te indicare come prezzo il valore di listino decurtato del 9/10 % andrà bene?

  9 - 10% in meno per qualche giorno ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
In altre situazioni ci potrebbe stare, ma, viste le parti, per evitare rogne io la venderei alllo stesso prezzo di acquisto.

----------


## gg71_it

> 9 - 10&#37; in meno per qualche giorno ?? 
> In altre situazioni ci potrebbe stare, ma, viste le parti, per evitare rogne io la venderei alllo stesso prezzo di acquisto.

  n.b.
ho detto 9/10% in meno del listino e non del prezzo di acquisto da parte del socio  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Con 2 euro collegandoti al sito puoi avere una quotazione ufficiale da opporre a terzi.

----------


## gg71_it

> Con 2 euro collegandoti al sito puoi avere una quotazione ufficiale da opporre a terzi.

  Ciao Contabile
Ti ringrazio per il link ma in questo caso credo che i due euro sarebbero sprecati (solo auto fino al 2008).
Si tratta di un auto immatricolata da poco pi&#249; di 15 gg  :Frown:

----------

